# Best route from Germany to N Italy?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Can somebody give me some advice, after visiting Bavaria next week we are heading to Italy. I can't decide which route to take, the tunnel or not. Please bear in mind this is a non turbo van so no idiotic climbs on D roads if poss! I am assuming both the motorways have reasonably gentle gradients. :? 

The weather here is fairly good and we can sit outside.

By the way, if you don't hear any thanks from me it's because the internet keeps dropping out !

Thanks again.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

From Bavaria you can either make for Innsbruck and over the Brenner Motorway which we find towing a very large Caravan the road excellent and no problems at all. The other way would be to Salzburg and down the A10, through the Tauern Tunnel, and down to Villach and 30 minutes down the road into Italy. The latter route has no problems at all and we always think one of the prettiest Autobahns in Europe. More info on herewww.joysofeuropeancaravanning.co.uk If you need any more help let me know we have been doing these routes for over 20 years.


----------

